# Plot Watcher



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Have any of you guys tried this product? It looks like it might be a very useful device. Check out the website and post your thoughts.

http://www.plot-watcher.com/index.html


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

LOOKS COOL, MAY HAVE TO HAVE 1 0R 2. HAVE A LONG PLOT THAT WOULD BE AWESOME TO COVER WITH A CAMERA LIKE THAT.:thumbup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hmmmmm ???*

Have been looking at these for awhile. Waiting for someone that I know to buy and use one and get the feedback of it's operation/usefulness. 

NO night time pics is a real turnoff for me. Would also question how late at dusk and how early during dawn will it effectively take pics. Also during the hours of low light what is the effective range.

Not bad price. Can see several uses for one or two other than watching an established plot also.

PLEASE.....first person to pick one up,let us(me)know how it works. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

moultrie has a cam out that does the same thing with better battery life. But it is a pretty neat idea. I have seen the plot watchers commericials on the Sportsman Channel


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's an intriguing concept, but the battery life is for crap (one week) and really, do I need to see 100 pics of a deer walking across my plot? I just need a couple of pictures to confirm he is in the area, and the rest of the "plot watching" will be from my stand. Also, the picture clarity is poor and you can't zoom in for details. Again, neat concept, but not for me.

As mentioned, some trail cams now have the same feature where you could try time-lapse and if you don't like it, at least you still have a trail cam.

After much reading and considering, I decided to add two more Cuddebacks to my cam arsenal instead.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Primos and Moultrie are making a plot watcher now. 
The Primos is call the DPS (Deer Positioning System) .
The Moutrie is call the Game Spy Plot Stalker.
Both are $99 at cabelas.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have not seen one with a good review. daytime only, bad battery life, moultrie had mega problems on a review...so far I have not found one to buy, the moultrie is $75 on ebay.


----------



## shortmag (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought one last year and it served us well. We placed it on some trails and over scrapes and got some really awesome pictures. It would show us what time of day the deer were traveling those trails and working the scrapes. We did set it up on fields also, and as I said it served its' purpose for us. We weren't trying to id individual deer. Since we have 12 fields and only two of us that hunt, we wanted to see how many deer were coming to the fields we weren't hunting. Pictures taken within the regular range of a traditional trail cam were of the same quality as a traditional trail cam. The zoom feature works, but you're not zooming in 50 yards or more and identifying a particular buck. You can extend the battery life by setting it to not take pics for several hours during the middle of the day if you choose. Pictures in low light are just like traditional cam pics in low light, but as mentioned, no pics at night, which would be great. They won't ever replace traditional 24-hour cams for us, but they are just another tool to use.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Good info guys. Thanks for the input.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Shortmag, what is your battery life? Moultrie will not tell you the other one is a week.


----------



## shortmag (Nov 26, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> Shortmag, what is your battery life? Moultrie will not tell you the other one is a week.


It is about a week. When we put it on fields, we would disable the pics for five hours during the middle of the day (10-3) and that would lengthen it a little bit. On average, about 7 days. We let it run all day on trails and scrapes and it might have been a day shorter. Really cool piece, though. I'm gonna look into the other manufacturers before I buy two or three more.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks, that is why I have not bought one. They need a lens that can see at night a $5 add in mfg and at least a month battery time. So do they take pics all the time, not just with movement like standard trail cams, if so that is another problem

I guess they have their place but I have no need for their limitations at this time.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's Moultrie's newest one. Looks like it has the best of both worlds. http://www.moultriefeeders.com/productdetail.aspx?id=mfh-dgs-m80&cn=MFE_051911&att=MFE_051911 Check it out.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Now that one looks great! Thanks


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Tightline said:


> Here's Moultrie's newest one. Looks like it has the best of both worlds. http://www.moultriefeeders.com/productdetail.aspx?id=mfh-dgs-m80&cn=MFE_051911&att=MFE_051911 Check it out.


Yeah, but it's still a Moultrie.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I think using one would be helpful in locating and timing the wacking a nannie during early bow season.
Especially if you are a long distance from your property. 
Now, if you could attach a timer to it so that you could delay the initial turn on time,.......
......ah that would be good.


----------



## Jmay (Oct 2, 2007)

I find the best way to use this camera is to find a good travel area and let this camera tell you what trail they are using. Most of the time my camera is in the woods vs. on a plot. Yes it works good on food plots, but I'm a bow hunter I need to be within 40 yards for a shot. Also, I have found if you use lithium batteries you can fill the card before you run out of battery power. I can usually get about 8-9 full days on one card, every 5 sec. and turning off in the middle of the day. If you purchase one, lithium batteries are the way to go.


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

http://chasingame.com/index.php?id=199

They do some pretty comperhensive Trail Cam testing.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Build your own. I have one of the LCD boards I have yet to build anything with, but you can use whatever camera and power source you want...


http://snapshotsniper.com/


hagshouse and camtrapper have all the info you need


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I have 2 of the original Plotwatcher's. Yes the battery life is not the greatest, but I stick them on bigger plot's and they show you exactly where the deer come an go all thru the day. It will surprise you how many deer are on plot's in the middle of the day. They are not the greatest tool in the world, but they can show you travel pattern's and are something fun to watch playback. Buy the mega pack of AAA batteries at Home Depot or Sam's and it's not too bad. Just another toy, and whoever die's with the most toy's WIN'S!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK had to bring this topic back up as I got the NEW for 2011 Moultrie Game Spy® M-80 Plot watcher IR Cam. This is where I got it at the discount of 100+14 shipping:
http://www.bowhuntingoutlet.com/product ... ctid=79020

Good things come in small packages and Moultrie’s mini-cams are no exception. These little cameras are loaded with features like widescreen pictures and videos, new Illumi-Night sensor, a battery life calculator and Plot Stalker time-lapse mode. All this in a unit smaller than your hand.

NOW AVAILABLE!

Details Manuals/Downloads

5.0 megapixel infrared game camera
3 operational modes 
- IR triggered game camera
- Time-lapse plot camera
- Plot camera by day, infrared camera at night

Up to 1-year battery life
The new Illumi-Night Sensor provides the brightest and clearest nighttime infrared pictures
16:9 widescreen images and videos provide a wider field of view than standard game cameras
Picture delay – 15 seconds, 30 seconds,
1-60 minutes
Easy to read photo strip with temperature, moon phase, time, date and camera ID stamp
Records video with sound
Battery life calculator
External power port for optional
Moultrie PowerPanel ®
SD memory card slot - up to 32GB (SD card required for operation, card not included)
Operates on AA batteries (4 or 8) batteries
(not included)
Includes USB cable, mounting strap, and Plot Stalker software CD

I tested it out on the street after setting up to get ready for the lease. _*2 minutes--range is 15sec to 5 min, low res and it has med high and super, batteries should last a week or more I need to count the pics I am taking. Then if I use lithium AA batts, ordered them at lease 2-3 times longer. 32G card is the largest it takes.

This is the footage, will not let me upload: 
*_http://s778.photobucket.com/albums/yy67 ... 20watcher/


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am loving this cam, great pics and with lithium batteries good life. At 2 min intervals I get 458 pics a day and get to see the direction animal come into the 125x45yd plot. Also gives me a pattern of times each animal his the plot and lenght of time they stay. Interestingly it also catches trespassers and since I am on a power line the work they are doing. for the $114 I paid, I think it was well worth the cost. If anyone needs info about the cam or want to see results let me know.

These are some stills I took off the cam(lowest resolution), you can also do clips and if others have the software you can send them the whole thing.


----------

